# Sheldon Metal Lathe,L-46,10" swing - $750 (fremont / union city / newark, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jan 4, 2020)

Sheldon Metal Lathe,L-46,10" swing
					

Sheldon Metal Lathe Model, L-46 10" Swing 32" Bed 110 Volts



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

